# Ski Boots and the "Ski / Walk" lever



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

My current boots (Dalbello Krypton Cross) have on ski / walk lever, but several boots I have owned in the past did. 

A couple observations, possibly some of them naive .... 

> I never noticed a difference when using the Walk mode. Theoretically I understand they are supposed to allow for more flex, and thus easier walking, but they always felt nearly the same to me or possibly a barely perceptible difference
> I understand you sacrifice somewhat on rigidity when a boot incorporates a ski / walk mode

Overall, the question I'm wondering is, is the walk / ski mode a gimmick, or does it provide some value? If it does provide value, where? Primarily for backcountry or AT touring? 

The reason I bring it up is the most recent SKI magazine had a little blurb about how the walk / ski mode is making a comeback with new designs that reduce the downsides of incorporating this mode. They preferred calling it a walk / hike mode.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2012)

I have Black Diamond Factors which feature a ski-walk mode. They're designed for backcountry touring/AT and skinning. In this case, it's not a gimmick. In walk mode, the boot flexes forward and goes to vertical which makes it easier to skin or hike. In ski mode, the boot locks in a forward flex mode. There is some slop in the cuff of my right boot which I was hoping to address this season but my bootfitter passed on (Jeff Bokum). I'd like to think that the boot developed slop because of my hard charging. :-o Anyway, the boot is pretty stiff for skiing. This is my go to boot in the resort and out of bounds. The only disadvantage of this boot is that it's pretty heavy for touring. A skin to Tux can be a pain.

Little snowmonster has an older boot with a walk mode. Frankly, I can't see the difference between her ski and walk mode. It's not as flexible as the Factor. In that case, that boot may be more gimmicky.

If you decide to get a boot for AT, I recommend the Factor or the lighter Quadrant.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 18, 2012)

Most ski boot companies have incorporated this into boots.  Head has not though.  It is the "hike" mode for slack country.  I am looking into a pair of these for my setup this year.  I did buy a pair Cochise Bushwackers bit returned them after noticing that they were too much flex compared to my Vecotr 120's.  I am waiting to try a pair of Cochise Pro's (supposed 130 flex), the shop does not have my size.  I tried the Lange 120XT's (I think).  I actually was able to get my foot and no pain.  The last is pretty big them.  

I have been just undoing the top buckles and loosening the power strap the last couple of year and it seems to work ok.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> My current boots (Dalbello Krypton Cross) have on ski / walk lever, but several boots I have owned in the past did.
> 
> A couple observations, possibly some of them naive ....
> 
> ...



EDIT:  I think the incorporation of walkmode is a heck of a lot better this season than ever before..but the newer AT(or "sidecountry") bindings offer a good amount of motion for the terrain we have here in NewEngland with solid downhill performance.    It is such a blast to have a day in the uncrowded outdoors, but I have to admit, without a snowcat, or X-C and the newer wider BC_X-C gear--> with some floatation, it's often skinning and/or hiking from the top of the lift.    It really does take some shopping around..   Forward flex stiffness.....I think enough is out there...y/n?  ...but the alpine boots, hung on the pack(or in some battery-powered boot-bag) can always be put on up top...granted a bit of a heavy load, but everyone does it at Tucks.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a pair of Salomon Querst 120s from a couple seasons ago.  Definitely not a full-blown backcountry boot, but would be fine for that purpose in a pinch.  Can personally attest there is a difference between walk and ski modes.  Not a huge difference but certainly a bit as if I forgot to lock it down it will allow me to sit back and get a bit squirrelly.

Definitely a little easier for tramping around the base and lodge areas.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2012)

My Salomon boots have a "Walk mode", and it definitely makes a difference.  That said, I wouldnt give a ratz azz if I liked a pair of boots and it didnt have this feature.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 28, 2012)

Fir first, if it has a walk feature, so be it. Realize whenever you loose some connection from the cuff to the clog, you are sacrificing some performance.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 29, 2012)

There is a wide spectrum of boots with walk modes, but they do fall in two categories:

- limited movement:  most boots fall within this category (for example, the Salomon quest series).  They are really downhill boots but do allow limited (and often, very limited) movement.  The liner is a standard downhill liner. These boots are as heavy as normal boots and share the same construction.  The walk mode is there to help walking from and to the parking lot, and for the occasional backcountry outings.  The sole of these boots is perfectly flat just like normal boots.  May or may not incorporate threads in the sole (sometimes an interchangeable insert).

-wide range of movement: these are the true alpine touring boots (for example the Scarpa lineup).  They are much much lighter and allow for a wide range of movement.  They allow for movement up to vertical and backward of vertical for the best, which you will never see in the other category. As such, the liner is designed for an easy range of motion and will easily fold above the ankle.  The sole is not flat at the front (more natural walking), and is designed to work better with alpine touring bindings that have an inclined adjustable plate at the front.  You get a threaded sole, and even a full vibram sole.  The light weight and range of motion comes at the expense of stiffness and price.  Stiff alpine touring boots are very expensive (600$+) and don't offer the performance of full downhill boots, although they now come relatively close.  The range of motion and easiness of walking when in 'walk mode' is much closer to hiking boots than to ski boots.


----------



## cherylmmorris (Dec 15, 2021)

Nick said:


> My current boots (Dalbello Krypton Cross) have on ski / walk lever, but several boots I have owned in the past did.
> 
> A couple observations, possibly some of them naive ....
> 
> ...


LOVE walk mode!!  Had the 1st women's K2 Alpine boots, just got the 2021 K2 Mindbender with preferred 4 buckles and the awesome grip soles.  Wow NO thigh burn from lift lines, waiting for kids/friends, walking to and from vehicles, and skiing.  Yes I've skied in walk mode for the last 8 years.  I grew up ice skating 20+ hrs a week so my legs like to do what THEY want to do.  It is more balancing with feet and legs but more flexibility too.  I hit all kinds of terrain...groomers, corduroy, ice, ice chunks (yep K2 skis can handle anything!), backcountry natural, some moguls, terrain park, luv to play on the half pipe!!  I will be trying to ski in ski mode using looser uppers then work my way to tight, we'll see.  Instructors and pros concerned w skiing in walk mode, I just have my DINs set a bit lower just in case.  Feet and ankles are tight to the boots.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2021)

I always use the walk mode especially now that I boot up at the car. It really does make walking a bit easier.

If I don’t snap it back to ski mode, since I ski in the back seat more than I should, I feel a loss of control. My opinion is I f you have good stance most of the time you ski you may not notice a difference.


wow. this is an old thread.


----------

